# Упражнения для разагрева пальцев



## a-feda (26 Дек 2010)

Посоветуйте пожалуйста какие упражнения делать для разогрева пальцев для баяниста?


----------



## bombastic (26 Дек 2010)

гаммы со штрихами и репитициями + виртуозный этюд ( мошковский,3 уровня сложности, или черни 2-- опусы и тд.)

кстати я разыгрываюсь исключительно на рояле. как то сподручней и пальцы от него сильнее. техника приходит со временем =))


----------



## a-feda (26 Дек 2010)

Больше методов нету?


----------



## slavashtef (26 Дек 2010)

Шрадик - мне очень нравится и он укрепляет пальцы.. Ганон - на всю клавиатуру.


----------



## a-feda (26 Дек 2010)

Простите а что обозначает Шрадик и Ганон? :dash:


----------



## bombastic (26 Дек 2010)

это фамилии пианистов =)


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (26 Янв 2011)

Суперская система,пальцы развязывает только так, попробуйте))


----------



## vbaev (26 Янв 2011)

Лично я разыгрываюсь на произведениях, играя их в медленном темпе. Часа через 1,5 полностью разогрет, и в медленных темпах произведения поиграл, а это полезно. вроде как двух зайцев))


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Янв 2011)

А просто надеть рукавичку на руки на 10-15 минут не пробовали ? Иногда здорово помогает и не надо полтора часа надрываться.В процессе работы бывает,что приехал и через 15-20 минут на сцену.Какие уж тут часы игры в медленном темпе.На руки подышал,потер и вперед,но если не играешь -то этот метод не срабатывает.


----------



## vbaev (26 Янв 2011)

ну мне кажется рукавичка связки не разминает? как вы считаете?))
представляю спортсмена перед соревнованием, не разминающегося, а стоящего в шубе, валенках и шапке ушанке.
простите за аналогию со спортом, но мне кажется сходство имеется!


----------



## okochim (26 Янв 2011)

С рукавичками можно и "обломаться". Руки быстро нагреваются,выбегаешь на сцену,а там холод. И рукам,привыкшим к теплой,согретой собственными испарениями перчатке ""хана".


----------



## kisel (27 Янв 2011)

Вместо рукавичек можно попробовать связать себе шерстяные манжеты. Я связал, неплохо разогревают мышцы, их можно одеть под рубашку и спокойно играть и на сцене. От переигрывания рук, говорят, тоже отчасти спасает.


----------



## DENY90 (27 Янв 2011)

Я думаю, что будет лучше, если разогреть весь организм, так сказать разогнать кровь, и в руки соответственно тепло придёт. Ну это когда холодное помещение...


----------



## Orphei (27 Янв 2011)

- несколько раз хлопнуть себя с размаху (от плеча) в обнимку, по- извозчичьи

- поднять руки вверх, крепко сжать их на секунды 2-3 в кулаки и плавно опустить расслабленные руки, склонившись в поясе на 4-5 секунд

- ударяйте кончиками п


----------



## Yurkadam (29 Янв 2011)

*a-feda*,
*a-feda*,
Не плохо разогеваются пальцы, если кисти рук минут десять намыливать в теплой воде - пальчики порхают по клавиатуре.


----------



## Иринка (26 Апр 2011)

Мне вот такое вот помогает: берете и трете руки в области запястья и там где пульс, вообщем вокруг этой части , тогда улучшается кровообращение и кисть нагревается.


----------



## akkordeon4eG (27 Апр 2011)

Я посоветую поиграть штрихом leggiero гаммы,или полет шмеля.
Или кисти обеих рук поднять-опустить вниз(так мне в дирижировании показывали).В основном я играю гаммы с этюдами


----------



## viktor_ (27 Апр 2011)

Многое зависит от типа нервной системы. Иногда необходимо несколько взбудоражить себя. Я для этих целей делал отжимания от пола на кулаках ( чтобы не повредить случайно пальцы). Однажды нашёл очень интересный способ - поиграл 15 минут в настольный теннис. Эффект был потрясающий. Но не всем подходит и не везде это возможно.


----------



## Orphei (28 Апр 2011)

Тогда лучше всего только на пальцах и отжиматься! :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (28 Апр 2011)

Я считаю, что отжиматься на кулаках более опасно (в плане травмирования пальевых суставых сумок), нежели на раскрытых ладонях.


----------

